# Home audio.....watchu got?



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2009)

Upgraded the home sound system today to an entry level PSB system.  Had to special order the cherry finished B4s, should be here in a week.  Brought the subsonic1 sub woofer home tonight and it's GREAT.

We have a very small living room, so the B4s will more than suffice.  When we move into a bigger place, they'll become rear surround speakers and I'll pick up some B6's for the main front channel sound.

Push everything through my trusty Yamaha receiver that I've had for years.  

Been doing quite a bit of research lately and I think for the money, PSB makes the best speakers out there today.

http://www.psbspeakers.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2009)

I just use my home theater set up. Onkyo AV receiver, Athena front, rears and center speakers and a Accoustech 12" sub.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2009)

The speakers that came with my tv. Got a bose wave radio in the kitchen ...


Really just not stuff that I want to spend a bunch of dough on.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Yahama RXV-1000 & Onkyo surrounds. 10" sub.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Really just not stuff that I want to spend a bunch of dough on.



I grabbed all my speakers off ebay fairly cheap, and bought the receiver off Onkyo clearance web site. I think I spent <$500 on everything about 3 years ago.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2009)

Pioneer Receiver with 7.1 surround that I got from Tweeter when I bought the TV.  I think it was $500.  Theater in a box deal.  It included the 7 speakers and the 10" powered sub.  The speakers are Polkaudio.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 22, 2009)

A little of this and that. I don't listen to any serious music, so my system is set up more for video than audio. We have about 10K songs in the I-tunes library, so we just play the Imac when we want to listen. Now, the Home Theater, this is set up a bit different.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 5:1 Pioneer AV Receiver with a USB interface to my iPod.   At the moment, I have a pair of Polk studio monitors and a pair of AR studio monitors hooked up to it.   They push enough air that I really don't need a sub.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> The speakers that came with my tv. Got a bose wave radio in the kitchen ...
> 
> 
> Really just not stuff that I want to spend a bunch of dough on.



I'd been putting it off for a long time.  I was never really happy with the Advent speakers I had purchased with the receiver 10 years ago.  Receiver still works like a charm.  Most music comes off the ipod.

Local place had a customer appreciation sale weekend going on and the Sub and 2 speakers were marked down to $538 from $750. There's a limited to what I'll spend.  

My brother on the other hand is a real audiophile.  He's got 3K just in a tube amplifier and a pair of Elon bookshelf speakers, never mind his pre-amp, tuner and CD player.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 22, 2009)

Pioneer receiver, JBL 5.1 speakers. Don't have Blu-ray, no need for 7.1.

More for video than audio.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 22, 2009)

I make my own sound with my Gibson LP standard  axe pushed thru  a Peavey Studio Pro amp and a Zoom Guitar  G6 effects generator ---------------it can rattle glass


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 20 something year old JVC receiver 200 watts per channel with 20 year old home theater capability but I have no extra speakers hooked up.  Kenwood cassette deck, JVC CD player, Technics direct drive turntable with an Audio Technica cartridge.  Also a Sony combo VCR, DVD recorder and a few Nintendo consoles hooked up to the receiver.  The speakers are 15" woofer Cerwin Vega.  Haven't bought any new audio equipment in about 15 years.

Since Warp brought it up I got a Fender Jazz bass and a sunburst Strat with a maple neck.  Well the guitar is really my wife's but I play it a lot more than I play my bass.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2009)

We have an entry level Sony 5.1 surround system and speakers.  It's nothing fancy, but it works good for watching DVDs.  There's not normally too much music playing here, so I don't really have to worry about that..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> no need for 7.1.



I agree and find it odd that almost any decent amp today is 7.1.  Granted you can still use them in 7.1 fashion, but I honestly don't see the need for the 2 extra surround channels.  Maybe if you had a large fancy media room........maybe


----------



## Philpug (Nov 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree and find it odd that almost any decent amp today is 7.1.  Granted you can still use them in 7.1 fashion, but I honestly don't see the need for the 2 extra surround channels.  Maybe if you had a large fancy media room........maybe



I am using the second set of surrounds for a remote room, i.e. garage.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Pioneer receiver, JBL 5.1 speakers. Don't have Blu-ray, no need for 7.1.
> 
> More for video than audio.





deadheadskier said:


> I agree and find it odd that almost any decent amp today is 7.1.  Granted you can still use them in 7.1 fashion, but I honestly don't see the need for the 2 extra surround channels.  Maybe if you had a large fancy media room........maybe



While we're at it, there's no real reason for 1080p televeisions either, unless you are using Blu-ray or for video gaming.

For regular TV (OTA, cable, telco or dish) there's no content available in 1080p, and it's highly unlikely that the studios and networks will re-tool their entire production run to embrace 1080p.


----------



## Marc (Nov 23, 2009)

Kenwood receiver/amp, JBL ES80 fronts, ES25 center, ES250 powered sub.

No name rear channels.

Soon I will be adding a few Logitech Squeezeboxes for some zoned audio.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I make my own sound with my Gibson LP standard  axe pushed thru  a Peavey Studio Pro amp and a Zoom Guitar  G6 effects generator ---------------it can rattle glass



Old school baby!!! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I am using the second set of surrounds for a remote room, i.e. garage.



that's a good idea.  Hadn't thought of that.

One my main issues with probably staying away from 7.1 set ups is just running all that cable.  I don't intend on being in my current abode for a very long time, so I don't want to go through the trouble of snaking wires through walls and I find speaker wire to be a bit of an eyesore outside walls running along moldings.  For this reason I actually gave some consideration to the newer Bose 2.1 systems, which do a surprisingly good job of creating surround from just two speakers.  That said, I don't think you get what you pay for with Bose.  The PSBs I bought were light years better for less money.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Upgraded the home sound system today to an entry level PSB system.  Had to special order the cherry finished B4s, should be here in a week.  Brought the subsonic1 sub woofer home tonight and it's GREAT.
> 
> We have a very small living room, so the B4s will more than suffice.  When we move into a bigger place, they'll become rear surround speakers and I'll pick up some B6's for the main front channel sound.
> 
> ...



Think you should check this guy out---he's a good buddy of mine we call "The Speaker Geek". He's located in up in Old Forge---- www.northcreekmusic.com

I have an early pair of his bookshelf speakers that are incredible---saving for some ribbon speakers now!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

$6900!  I could buy a crappy used Subaru for that!    :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 23, 2009)

Nakamichi receiver, Nakamichi CD player and an ancient but awesome sounding pair of ADS speakers


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> $6900!  I could buy a crappy used Subaru for that!    :lol:



Yup, and have crappy audio too :razz:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree and find it odd that almost any decent amp today is 7.1.  Granted you can still use them in 7.1 fashion, but I honestly don't see the need for the 2 extra surround channels.  Maybe if you had a large fancy media room........maybe





deadheadskier said:


> that's a good idea.  Hadn't thought of that.
> 
> One my main issues with probably staying away from 7.1 set ups is just running all that cable.  I don't intend on being in my current abode for a very long time, so I don't want to go through the trouble of snaking wires through walls and I find speaker wire to be a bit of an eyesore outside walls running along moldings.  For this reason I actually gave some consideration to the newer Bose 2.1 systems, which do a surprisingly good job of creating surround from just two speakers.  That said, I don't think you get what you pay for with Bose.  The PSBs I bought were light years better for less money.



I DID run through the walls...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

nice.  how difficult did you find it snaking the wires through the walls?  I'm inexperienced at that.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 23, 2009)

...Great to hear you're appreciating what changes your making.   Will be replacing the Xterra'a stock radio/cd system in a while, will look forward to it!


Philpug said:


> I am using the second set of surrounds for..... garage.


Thanks Phil, never considered them there, but...sure would enjoy world news while working there!!!!!  ..Ditto on the very orderly install....any maintenance should be easier...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> nice.  how difficult did you find it snaking the wires through the walls?  I'm inexperienced at that.


It's not that hard, if you have access to an unfinished basement ceiling.  Glow Rods and working near your ventilation or existing electrical outlets make it easier.

You can get nice faceplates like Philpug's at www.monoprice.com.  That's where I go for most of my home A/V needs.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It's not that hard, if you have access to an unfinished basement ceiling.  Glow Rods and working near your ventilation or existing electrical outlets make it easier.
> 
> You can get nice faceplates like Philpug's at www.monoprice.com.  That's where I go for most of my home A/V needs.



I got all my wires & plates here: http://www.homenetworksupply.com/ very happy with them.

Here is a (poor) picture of my HT:





Album pf the project is here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=49793&id=540901137&op=30


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I DID run through the walls...



That's a lot neater than my install job, which consists of holes drilled in the floor for the speaker wires that are run across the exposed floor joists and piping in the basement.  It works out well though, the wires are covered by furniture.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2009)

Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well. I've managed to accumulate quite the collection and really only use a small percentage on a regular basis. Here's some pictures of my everyday setup. 
















It's all vintage vacuum tube powered Dynaco equipment: 

Stereo 70 Amp
PAS-3X Pre Amp 
FM-1 Tuner

and run through a pair of Focal/JM Labs 706 bookshelf speakers. It sounds pretty sweet , at least to my ears! IMHO there's nothing like that big full sound you get from vacuum tubes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well. I've managed to accumulate quite the collection and really only use a small percentage on a regular basis. Here's some pictures of my everyday setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need one of these t-shirts:
http://www.geekculture.com/geekculturestore/webstore/tubesrock.html


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well. I've managed to accumulate quite the collection and really only use a small percentage on a regular basis. Here's some pictures of my everyday setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about audio equipment, but that's pretty bad ass!


----------



## gladerider (Nov 23, 2009)

i have 3 rigs-

jazz rig----
CD Player -> Rega Planet 2000
Pre-Amp -> Sound Valves VTP 101i
Amp -> Sound Valves 70i
Speakers -> Snell C-IV
Interconnects -> Audioquest
Speaker Cable -> Signal

classical rig---
CD Player -> Oppo DV-980H
Pre-Amp -> Yamaha C80
Amp -> Yamaha M80
Speakers -> KEF Reference 107
Interconnects -> Audioquest
Speaker cables -> Gemini Supercable

small rig--
CD Player -> NAD 5100
Preamp -> Audiosource
Amp -> Adcom GFA-535
Speakers -> Harmon Kardon 4
Interconnects -> monster cable
Speakers -> monster cable


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2009)

gladerider, what's your take on speaker cable?  My brother tried justifying this cable he uses, forget the name, but like $12 a foot and swore it was a huge part of why his system performs so well.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> gladerider, what's your take on speaker cable?  My brother tried justifying this cable he uses, forget the name, but like $12 a foot and swore it was a huge part of why his system performs so well.



it's an interesting question. in my opinion, it makes quite a bit of difference. i didn't believe the speaker cable argument at first. but, when i tried experimenting it with some options, i was convinced. my jazz rig currently has signal cables. these cost me around $200+. when i hooked these cables for the first time, it felt like someone took a windex and cleared up my sound stage. i was able to hear some details that i was never able to hear before. now, there are some people out there spending tens of thousands just on speaker cables. i am not willing to go that far, but i am going to spend a bit more next time to get silver resolution from signal. 
(www.signalcable.com) his got some good products for reasonable price, unlike some companies changing you an arm and a leg. i believe your brother.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well. I've managed to accumulate quite the collection and really only use a small percentage on a regular basis. Here's some pictures of my everyday setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!  There was a guy selling a Tube Tester at the flea market this weekend.  My wife had no idea what a vacuum tube is or how it was replaced by the transistor.

How often do you blow a tube and can you still get replacements?


----------



## gladerider (Nov 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sweet!  There was a guy selling a Tube Tester at the flea market this weekend.  My wife had no idea what a vacuum tube is or how it was replaced by the transistor.
> 
> How often do you blow a tube and can you still get replacements?



Tubes are widely available. depending on what kind you are looking for, the cost vary really wide. some costing tens of dollars to some several hundred each. You don't really blow tubes often as some people think. Of course it depends on how often you listen. I listen to about 10-15 hours a week on my jazz rig. both sound valves are tubes. the tubes on these are several years old.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well.


I like the tubes WoodCore!...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 24, 2009)

Denon AVR688 HDMI/switching reciever
Yamaha powerd sub
Polk Front/Rears
Russound Center (in ceiling)
Denon ASD-3N Networked IPOD Dock
Samsung 42" LCD 
IR Blaster to all components in basment
Harmony One Touch Screen Remote
Zone 2 pushes to pair of Pheonix Gold out door speakers with sep vol control


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2009)

How do you like the Russound?  They're based out of the town, Edd, eastcoastpowderhound and I call home.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 24, 2009)

fantastic speakers...we install these in some fairly high end theatre setups with audiophile clients and they are blown away....


----------



## marcski (Nov 24, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Old school stuff for my stereo systems. I collect/maintain/upgrade vintage Dynaco components from the 60's and 70's mostly vacuum tube stuff but also have a decent amount of solid state pieces as well. I've managed to accumulate quite the collection and really only use a small percentage on a regular basis. Here's some pictures of my everyday setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodcore....I have a vintage McIntosh setup including:

MC225 Power Amp:  
http://mcintoshlaboratory.tripod.com/aa/mc225.htm
http://www.audioclassics.com/detail.php3?detail=MC225&nav=cat

C11 Pre-amp:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180436884594

MR-65 Tuner:

http://www.audioclassics.com/detail.php3?detail=MR65

Awesome stuff, still sounds great..What's amazing is that the stereo is almost 50 years old!!!!  :-o


----------



## roark (Nov 24, 2009)

It certainly pales in comparison to much here, but my first ever purchase of anything over a couple hundred bucks was my receiver + speakers, still going strong 15+ yrs later

onkyo tx-sv525
Infinity sm115
sherwood turntable (belt drive)
laptop + 1TB external drive (~650 GB full of lossy tunes)


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 24, 2009)

marcski said:


> Woodcore....I have a vintage McIntosh setup including:
> 
> MC225 Power Amp:
> http://mcintoshlaboratory.tripod.com/aa/mc225.htm
> ...



Very Nice!! Your right, it is kind of funny how great this stuff still sounds being that it's 50+ years old.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 24, 2009)

mcintosh =


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 24, 2009)

macbook :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Very Nice!! Your right, it is kind of funny how great this stuff still sounds being that it's 50+ years old.



old tube amps were built very, very well.  For music, solid state technology can't compare and that goes for instrument amps as well.  Tubes just add warmth that can't be reproduced with new technology.  People pay BIG money for vintage Fender Twin Amps.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2009)

The retro stuff you guys have is awesome.  I'm sure it packs one heck of a punch.

For home theater, 5.1+ is the way to go however.


----------

